# Diodos Led en Paralelo



## OcrT (Jun 12, 2007)

Necesito conectar + o - 100Leds en paralelo y necesito saber qué fuente puedo utilizar, sé que una fuente con 9v me funciona pero que capacidad de corriente debe tener la fuente, ya que en una conexión paralelo el voltaje es el mismo para todos los led´s pero la corriente se distribuye para cada uno. Ademas cada led necesita 10mA y 1.4V para funcionar.
Gracias.


----------



## DEXTER0408 (Jun 12, 2007)

Tu problema es facil de resolver , simplemente pon leds en serie paralelo, como te muestra la figura, por que si pretendes poner todos en paralelo, saca cuentas 100*10ma= 1a quiere decir que ti fuente te demandara 1A, ademas de que necesitara una resistencia de 7.6 ohms a 8 watts, para tumbar el voltaje de mas. 
ahora si usas el diagrama de la figura que te adjunto tu consumo de corriente es menos, ahora veras; en la fig son 6 leds en serie y posteriormente paralelos de 6 led, si dices que consumen 1.4 v entonces pones 6 en serie, sacando cuentas
solo seria 17 series de 6 (17*6=102 leds), y si sacas su consumo seria solo 17*10ma=170ma vs los 1 amp de la conexion paralelo, muchisimo menos consumo, un poca mas de 5 veces menos consumo


----------



## OcrT (Jun 12, 2007)

WOW hermano, muchisisismas gracias por su ayuda. ME sirve de mucho y creame que me estaba matando el cráneo con el watio que necesitava de potencia. Ese circuito me lo resuelve todo. Muchas Gracias.

Bueno ahora sé que la bateria de 102led consume 170ma, pero resulta que tengo 10 baterias de 102 leds cada una, mi transformador entrega 5V a 620ma, entonces cuántas baterias de led´s podria conectar al mismo transformador o si se puede conectar todas las 10 baterias al mismo transformador.

Y otra pregunta aparte, lo que pasa es que necesito que esa conxion tenga el siguiente efecto luminoso, necesito que encienda gradualmente hasta un voltaje máximo y una vez allí empiece a apagarse gradualmente hasta un voltaje minimo de 0v. Es decir que prendan y apaguen gradualmente. 
Gracias.


----------



## OcrT (Jun 15, 2007)

Listo, ya encontré como hacer ese efecto que quería... los que quieran ver como pasense por este link: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/encender-led-progresivamente-10425/


----------

